# Transom mounted troller advice



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm considering a transom mounted trolling motor on my 19' offshore boat.....this is so i can fish the bay a little better..... I prefer transom mount because the shaft can be shorter, I fish from the back of the boat, and I don't want to stand at the bow in waves, wakes etc.

Certainly the installation has to be on the port side portion of the transom because the depthfinder is on the starboard side and the engine is in the center......

OK. now, with the troller driving from the left,the boat is gonna go in circles unless corrected...........using the engine skag as a tiller and some movement of the trolling motor.......... 

The question is whether this approach is ever gonna provide a satisfactory solution???? Has anyone here done this before ?????? Ifso, results please....

TIA


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

What about something like these? They mount on your engine. I have no experience with these but in theory they would solve your steerage problem..









Enlarge<H2>Engine Mount ? Saltwater</H2><DIV id=descriptionMotor>

If fish had eyebrows, they?d be raised.<DIV id=calloutMotor><DIV id=highlightsMotor><H3>Motor Highlights</H3><UL><LI>Composite Bracket <LI>Remote Speed Control <LI>Sealed Electronics </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV id=promotionsMotor></DIV><BR class=clear></DIV></DIV><HR id=motordivider>


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks David,

Ithought about the engine mount approach...... I'd get it against the dock and break it....... so, I aborted that approach.....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Plus, who would want to have to stand in the middle of the boat and turn the wheel while fishing?


----------

